# Did I get a good deal????



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I went to Best Buy (like always!!!) to look around ... I found a Yamaha RX-V2700 for sale as an open box missing the control remotes, manual and microphone to auto calibrate :sad::sad: ... but they were selling it for $399.99 and I bought it :bigsmile::bigsmile:

What do you think about the missing parts???

I have a Sony universal control that I'm sure it will work fine ... microphone I think is no problem because I can calibrate manually and the manual I just printed from the internet ...

This will replace my old Sony STR-DE897 (100 WPC, no HDMI, preouts, etc..) :yes::yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say you got a stellar deal... :T

You can probably go to www.remotecentral.com and get the IR codes for it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, pretty good deal and should be quite a bit ,...um,...more enjoyable than the Sony.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your not kidding he got a great deal:unbelievable:
I have seen the remotes and microphone on ebay from time to time so that could also be an option down the road.
You can't go wrong for that price.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

UM...that rocks to say the least considering it retails for 4X that much. 

A harmony remote could clone the missing one and you could attach another microphone to auto calibrate. The mic probably just has to meet their specs. You might be able to order an actual Yamaha one if you really wanted one.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you for the posts ....:wave:

Last night I hook up the new receiver ... to my surprise I can't do any manual set up (speaker size, distance, etc.) :sad: .. I need the remote control :hissyfit::hissyfit:

My old Sony remote couldn't get the code ( I lost the list of codes) ... but I'm not sure if after I get the code the remote will work for every function or just the basics power on/off, volume, etc. but not for the set up :yes::yes: ... my remote can learn anything, but I need to have the old remote to transfer the function.

If I get a Harmony or any other universal remote control ... will I have the same problem (Not to be able to get all functions) ... I was planning to get the original remote from Yamaha or ebay, and also get the Ypao microphone to set up the receiver, I also was thinking to get a different microphone but I think is better to have the original .... onder:onder:time to look around and find the missing parts :yes::yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Remote Central has all of the codes for the V2700 remote in Pronto format. On my programmable Universal remotes I can import Pronto codes. You may be able to do the same with Harmony.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

David, I have 3 Harmony remotes that I use in my Home Theater, Family Room, and Master Bedroom, respectively. They control a wide variety of equipment including game systems, 2 HD-DVD players, DVD player, Blu-ray player, 2 receivers, DLP TV, CRT RPTV, front projector, 3 different satellite receivers, and even a VCR.

My experience is that the Harmony has just about every conceivable command available. The "strange" commands are accessed through the "soft keys" at the top of the remote. You simply scroll through page-after-page of commands and select the appropriate one.

FWIW, my last 2 are refurbished Harmony 880's that I bought from Amazon for $99. I can't speak to any other models. At times I hesitate to buy refurbished...but both of these have looked brand new. The only thing that looked like it wasn't right off the production line has been the chargers, and they looked near-new.

I'd be quite surprised if you went that route and had any issues. That being said, I'm not sure I'd spend the money unless you also have a use for the remote (other than just doing the initial setup).

Good luck, and congrats on you find!


EDIT: Just looked for it in the Shack's store, and it's currently a "Hot Deal" at $129 shipped, and NEW (not a refurb). That's a GREAT price, and makes the refurb route not worth it IMO (only $30 savings). Here is the link, if you're interested.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

If you are unfamiliar with Harmony remotes, they actually download the codes from your computer. The Harmony software on your computer gets the updated codes from their database via the internet. So you don't need to key in any numbers or have your remote learn from another remote. One word of advice with Harmony's is to get rechargeable batteries. I just have a 550 and it eats them up like a fat man at an all you can eat buffet.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you for all suggestions ...:T

I was ready to pull the trigger at the Harmonny 550 ... I went to my local Best Buy to get it so I can calibrate the receiver this weekend, after talking to the salesman about the price, programming, etc. I mentioned that I got the receiver there as an open box with no remote bla, bla, bla ... I told him that maybe the remote was somewhere in the store ... he started looking around (they have a lot of old remotes everywhere) ... and guess what??? ... He found the original remote for the receiver (it still has the label they used with the model attached to the back) :unbelievable::unbelievable: ... he just gave it to me.

I'm just missing the YPAO microphone to do the auto setup ...I saw it online for $23.00 :yes::yes:

Do you think is worth it to get it or will I be fine doing it manually with my RS SPL???


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What luck... how fortunate can a man be? You hit the jackpot! 

If you plan on using the Auto-EQ I would grab the YPAO mic... the RS meter will not be calibrated for it. The RS meter will handle the setup fine... just not the EQ.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> What luck... how fortunate can a man be? You hit the jackpot!
> If you plan on using the Auto-EQ I would grab the YPAO mic... the RS meter will not be calibrated for it. The RS meter will handle the setup fine... just not the EQ.


Yes, I think it was my lucky week :bigsmile::bigsmile:

I will order the YPAO to finish the EQ later ... at least i will calibrate the speakers to get a better sound, right now it sounds weird compared to the previous calibrated set up ...

Quick question: When calibrating the speakers with DVE, there is two options: "Pink noise and Full bandwidth???; What option do I have to use??? ... when I did it before, the SPL reading with the pink noise were lower than using full bandwidth, there was a 5 - 7 db difference ....:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I though pink noise was full bandwidth. I think I would use full bandwidth. Compare the signal level of both signals on DVE to the built-in test tone of the receiver and use the one that is closest in level.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Hmmm... I though pink noise was full bandwidth. I think I would use full bandwidth. Compare the signal level of both signals on DVE to the built-in test tone of the receiver and use the one that is closest in level.


I remember that DVE has different tests ... I choose the 6.1 (I have a 7.1) pink noise test, and after I finished the next test was 6.1 full bandwidth that sounded louder than the pink noise :yes::yes:

I'm, still learning about all this HT stuff ... When you said to compare the signal level, Do you mean that I have to run the test on all speakers without doing any changes and read what the SPL shows, and then use the test in which the sound level was similar on each speaker to do the final calibration ... after that I can adjust every speakers to 75db??? :dizzy::dizzy:

The test tones on the DVE disc were louder than the test tone on my old receiver, and full bandwidt louder than pink noise on DVE ...:scratch::scratch:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What I would do is set the level at 75db with your internal test tones on the receiver. Go ahead and set them all at 75db. I set my sub level 10db higher.

Then use DVE to test them again. Use the signal that is closest to the internal test tones. If there are any variances it will most likely be from your DVD player.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, you just got so blessed to get that remote for free. Usually they would cost you over $100 to replace.
Pink noise is full frequency I think you may be getting "White noise" and "Pink noise" confused. White noise is roughly 600Hz to about 8K Where pink noise is 20-20000k It is possible that the DVD setup is sending full frequency noise to all channels including the sub?


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Great deal and sweet luck for you Salvasol! 
I'm getting the Yammy 1800 tomorrow--been 6 years with my trusty old RX-v1200. Looking forward to the added power and adjustable sub x-over...
Enjoy the 2700, it received a lot of great perss....


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Getting the Ypao mic would be a definite plus for a few reasons:
1) Resale value. If you upgrade in a year or two and list the receiver on Ebay or locally you'll get a higher price with all the parts included.
2) Easier calibration. The auto eq on the 2700 is pretty nice. It's not quite as good as Audissey MultEQ but it should do the trick. It says that you can save 8 EQs, so you could do one for different furniture layouts, number of people in the room, screen up or down, etc. You can also compare it to your own EQ settings to see which you think sounds better.


BTW, White noise is full frequency noise equal at all frequencies (see graph). It is similar to the term white light, in that white light contains all colors. Pink noise ramps down logarithmically in intensity as the frequency gets higher. Pink noise sounds even at all frequencies to the human ear as human hearing follows a similar logarithmic sensitivity scale.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I took some pictures of the DVE disc this morning (sorry they're not clear, I did it in a hurry)
First photo shows the options I have for the audio calibration, second picture is the first test on the 6.1 option (Band Limited Pink Noise) and the third photo is the Full Bandwidth Pink Noise ... I use full bandwidth because is louder :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> What luck... how fortunate can a man be? You hit the jackpot!
> 
> If you plan on using the Auto-EQ I would grab the YPAO mic... the RS meter will not be calibrated for it. The RS meter will handle the setup fine... just not the EQ.


Sweet..........Nice deal man.......Early Christmas for you.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Sweet..........Nice deal man.......Early Christmas for you.


Yes :yay: ... Thank you.:T


----------

